# Piranha wholesalers??



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone know who sells piranhas in groups at whole sale prices? I am looking for something in the U.S. because I don't want to pay for importers license and the inspection fees and all of that.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

just look to your right.... www.sharkaquarium.com and www.aquascape.com


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah man all those fees suck, i live in canada so not only do i have to deal with the exchange rate, and then just like the dumb border fees like 160 jus fo it to cross an imaginary line i mean







jez piranhas are more than ligal here but they sure give us a hard time if we want enyhtign becides red-bellies. its gonna cost me like 600 bux just to get a few small 3 inch fish. did i menation fees suck :rasp:


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

how about www.dontgointhewater.com


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

myles said:


> yeah man all those fees suck, i live in canada so not only do i have to deal with the exchange rate, and then just like the dumb border fees like 160 jus fo it to cross an imaginary line i mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your just lookin in the wrong places when you say all we get are red bellies lol
also prices are supply & demand..dont want them dont buy them,want them pay the price


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

mattd46612 said:


> just look to your right.... www.sharkaquarium.com and www.aquascape.com
> [snapback]936277[/snapback]​


No, I want something cheaper than that. Buying in Bulk. I have a small tropical fish store and people keep asking about piranhas. I was thinking more of like a company that could keep a steady flow of piranhas coming in.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

the sponsors get their piranhas from south america.. at least pedro does.. if u can hook up with an exporter ud be set... but theres a lot of red tape to go thru.. i suggest u email one of the sponsors and see if u can get info that way cause i dont relaly kno details.. best of luck to u


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i remember pedro said he wholesales as well to a guy asking for a ton of redbellies.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh yeah thats right.. pedro told me a while ago he started out with george then was whole sale for a while... good job james


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think you guys are suppose to ask Marco..He's the guy that gets Piranha's from Pedro i heardd He lives in Ontario i thinkkk


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If your in Canada try belowwater (Oliver), he only sells wholesale, if he is still doing it.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Yep belowwater has em. They're minimum order was $200 before i don't know now


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

mully2003 said:


> I was thinking more of like a company that could keep a steady flow of piranhas coming in.
> [snapback]936659[/snapback]​


I think your best bet for inexpensive piranhas, at least redbellies, would be to find a local hobbyist whos natts are breeding. Since most people don't have enough room in their house to keep a full spawn of natt babies, you could probably get them relatively inexspensively.

As for serrasalmus species, except maybe _Serrasalmus rhombeus_, you might as well give up looking for a wholesaler, since the majority of these species are wild caught.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

fung88 said:


> I think you guys are suppose to ask Marco..He's the guy that gets Piranha's from Pedro i heardd He lives in Ontario i thinkkk
> [snapback]936753[/snapback]​










yep im getting a piraya and caribe from him,inwhich is coming from pedro


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> If your in Canada try belowwater (Oliver), he only sells wholesale, if he is still doing it.
> [snapback]936986[/snapback]​


I tried going to belowwater but I live in the states. I would have to pay all kinds of legal fees to get an importers license and inspections. Plus, olivers prices really were not that much better than george or pedros.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

where are you located? See if you can find someone who's natts are breeding and they would LOVE a steady supply of business.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

jamesdelanoche said:


> where are you located? See if you can find someone who's natts are breeding and they would LOVE a steady supply of business.
> [snapback]940531[/snapback]​


I live in michigan.


----------

